

Learn Ruby by teaching yourself to make these Rspec tests pass - kaerast
http://testfirst.org/

======
steveklabnik
See also <https://github.com/edgecase/ruby_koans>

~~~
eccp
Ruby Koans is great, I learned a lot (coming from a Java background), there
are a number of excercises and small projects, it was a very pleasant
experience to finish them.

